# Chopin's pedigree?



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm new to goldens and Chopin is my first dog. I've done a lot of reasearch, but I still have alot to learn. I'm especially new to pedigree, so could you have a look at the pedigrees of Chopin parents? Are there any notable dogs, and what have they accomplished? Could Chopin be a show dog? Also, can someone explain title suffix's to me? I know Ch. and CD, CDX, UD UDX, but like BIS BISS and all the other ltters at the end are confusing... 

Here is his mom, Revi:
Taffy's Ever Revi at Allsgold
Pedigree: Taffy's Ever Revi At Allsgold
Here is his dad, Logan:
Allsgold Play It Again
Pedigree: Can Ch Allsgold Play It Again

The breeder is Brenda Comazzetto, Allsgold Kennels.
Allsgold Kennels

She also has had alot of dogs, if you do a search of "allsgold" on K9data, you'll see.

Thanks!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia and Chopin both have Rush Hills Haagen Daaz (Kirby) as their great grandpa.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*This is Asia's dad form the Rush Hills lines*


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> View attachment 85139


That's Clancy! He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Ryley is related to Chopin. Chuckanut's Brasstime is Ryley's granddad also.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Chopin seems to have a very nice pedigree. I bet he's adorable.
BIS (Best In Show) BOS ( Best Of Opposite Sex)BISS ( Best In Specialty Show)BPIS ( Best Puppy In Show) SDHF ( Show Dog Hall Of Fame) OS ( Outstanding Sire)


----------



## chinatow's golden (Feb 27, 2010)

i prefer the mam's pedigree with Haagen-Dazs


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice pedigree.... Way to much kirby for my liking


----------

